# Looking for a light strong muzzle



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm looking for the best muzzle I can get for my rottweiler. It's a safety precaution for if there's contact with another dog before I can can stop him. It's hot here in Florida so I'm looking for something very light, with good ventilation and comfortable for him to wear for extended periods of time. Also strong so it doesn't bust apart if he tries to bite another dog.

I have this one but looking for something even lighter. Please recommend me a good muzzle, thanks.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

This wire basket muzzle has worked great for my friend's dog with dog-dog issues. She wouldn't trust it for extended fighting, but as long as you are there to interrupt - it's great.

The dog can pant, bark, drink, and even (if you practice your delivery) get treats through this muzzle. It is extremely light and comfortable. This dog has worn hers for several years, and her owner is very happy with it.










Here's where she got it:

http://leerburg.com/muzzle.htm

They make a couple for Rotts, which come with a head strap. Also, they have a plastic Jafco muzzle, which you might like. I had one for my blockhead.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I LOVE the Jafco muzzles. I will definitely have these and probably only these in my future clinic. I bought two of them (a 4 and a 5) back in December and they've really come in handy for both dog aggression and for dogs who don't or can't do well with e-collars for injuries. The size 4 one worked OK for "my" female Rottie when she had the mammary tumor taken off, but if I would have my choice, I'd probably get the female Rottweiler style for her, even though it's more money.

My two idiot males have grown increasingly intolerant of each other (one is being rehomed as he's going to do better as an only dog as he doesn't crate well). I can put them on and run them both out on the trails together without having to worry about busting up a nasty fight. My Mals also tend to get snarky with each other when they're off leash due to overexcitement if they haven't had exercise due to the weather being bad (like how you want to muzzle greyhounds or JRTs for lure coursing or steeple chase). So it's not a bad precaution. I also like how you can put peanut butter on the inside and the dogs don't mind licking it off while you adjust it the strap. May not want to try that with a leather one.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Chad thanks, that looks like what I've been looking for. I started looking at other wire muzzles and found this one. I like it too, and not just because it's a rott in the pic.












The main difference appears to be that the wire continues all the way to under ears on the Leerburg one, on the second one leather straps are used instead. Can anyone see a disadvantage with the leather straps other than that they may deteriorate from the dog's saliva? Also the gauge of the wire on the Leerburg one appears to be thicker. You never know till you have it in your hands though.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

The main difference I see is the wire muzzle in your picture doesn't allow the dog to open it's mouth as much (to pant, etc.). Also, yes, the wire going back to the ears is added protection and stability, but I worry about dogs overheating quickly when their mouths are held closed.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Good points. I think I'm going to go with the Leerburg one. $50 is high IMO for what it costs to make but it appears to be the best choice available here.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, one more that I forgot because it didn't work out for me. Gappay makes a cheap wire muzzle that I got so I could have a better muzzle for giving treats (hard with the Jafco). My Rottweiler was a small guy, and I passed the muzzle to a friend with Cane Corsos. He's happy with the muzzle. It's construction is simpler to match the cheap price, but like I said he's happy with the muzzle for his CC. This could be a good option if your Rott has a big head. I haven't seen it in action though, to know how much the dog can open it's mouth.
http://www.hallmarkk9.com/gappaycagemuzzle.aspx


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Makes me wonder what the differences really are other than the obvious top strap. I'll post back with a review on the Leerbug muzzle.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Oops, looks like the photo didn't copy before. Here it is



Chad Byerly said:


> This wire basket muzzle has worked great for my friend's dog with dog-dog issues. She wouldn't trust it for extended fighting, but as long as you are there to interrupt - it's great.
> 
> The dog can pant, bark, drink, and even (if you practice your delivery) get treats through this muzzle. It is extremely light and comfortable. This dog has worn hers for several years, and her owner is very happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Turned out to be a good quality muzzle, thanks again for recommending it. The side flaps pivot to accommodate a big headed dog. It was too expensive, about $60 with shipping. It's purported to be of European manufacturing. On the wire is stamped *Dingo*. I'd like to buy directly from Europe if anyone knows the manufacturer's contact email or website please let me know.

On my rott.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad it's going to work for you. I think it's a good investment. 

The plastic part inside the end can pop out, if you want. I think it's to protect the nose in freezing weather, but I guess it could be an added barrier.

Your boy doesn't look his best in that photo, he looks much more handsome in the first pic on this thread.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I was wondering what the plastic piece was for and considered removing it. I forgot about the freezing thing, look where I am  But yes it can easily come out. I thought maybe the plastic is good for cushioning or that it rubs less on his nose like that. The deciding factor is that the muzzle is just slightly short, you can see that his nose touches the plastic so I will remove it.

The dog in the first pic is not mine, I wouldn't use a collar like that. The muzzle is however identical to the one I have. Yeah, the ears back just break the heart hahaha


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Turned out to be a good quality muzzle, thanks again for recommending it. The side flaps pivot to accommodate a big headed dog. It was too expensive, about $60 with shipping. It's purported to be of European manufacturing. On the wire is stamped *Dingo*. I'd like to buy directly from Europe if anyone knows the manufacturer's contact email or website please let me know.
> 
> On my rott.


http://www.dingo.com.pl/


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Ian, you da' man!


----------

